
What Gets Stolen from Restaurants? Everything - af16090
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-05-31/what-gets-stolen-from-restaurants-everything
======
tim2387
I have seen a woman take all of the sugar and artificial sweetener packets
from the holder on her table and cram them into her purse.

------
siegel
While these are very weird stories, are they saying this is different than any
other type of commercial establishment? Do retail stores, for instance, have
less instances of stuff being stolen?

